# Grinding a bevel onto a concave (/inward) curved edge



## anaminal (29 Mar 2014)

Hi All,

I've been making a few pairs of Kama for my martial arts club, but am having difficulty getting a consistent grind on the blades. I've built a jig(of sorts) to do this, but am still getting slight variations in the grind (see pics). - 5 photos, flick through!

http://s1103.photobucket.com/user/amina ... ma%20Grind

I'm not looking to have the bevels meet as they won't actually be cutting; just to give the appearance of an edge.

Complicating factors are:
1 - If I use the back of the blade against a tool rest, the point gets a shorter bevel, as it comes into closer contact with the grinder.
2 - the tang gets in the way, this is why I've got several positions for the nails - so I can move them along the backboard so I can grind right up to the edge.

Any thoughts gratefully received.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## blackrodd (29 Mar 2014)

I would seriously recommend clamping the blade almost flat and fit a 10mm grinding wheel into a angle grinder and "dress" the wheel to the angled shape and gently "sweep" along the shape to be bevelled, you'll find it easy after a while.
Regards Rodders


----------

